# العقاد يرد على شبهة تشابه المسيحية و اديان اخرى



## end (17 يونيو 2008)

*في كتابه ( الله ) يدافع العقاد عن اتهام المشككين للمسيحية بالتشابه بينها و بين عقائد اخرى
و يقول ان هذا لو يجعلنا نشك في المسيحية , فسيجعلنا نشك في محمد و في الاسلام
و اترككم مع الكتاب
*







[/url]






[/url]






[/url]







[/url]


----------



## sara A (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العقاد يرد على شبهة تشابه المسيحية و اديان اخرى*

فعلا كل اللى بيوصلوا لدرجات عاليه من العلم منهم بيعرفوا الحقيقه
ربنا يهديهم وينور بصيرتهم


----------



## Fadie (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العقاد يرد على شبهة تشابه المسيحية و اديان اخرى*

*و رد أيضاً على شبهة النسخ فى البراجراف الأول من الصفحة الأولى!*


----------



## pariah12 (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العقاد يرد على شبهة تشابه المسيحية و اديان اخرى*

*بخصوص المسيحية والديانات الوثنية....

الاعزاء القراء،

سلام وتحية....

لقد قرأت، في هذا المنتدى، ومنتديات أخرى، تهمة – اذا كانت فعلا تهمة – ان المسيحية مقتبسة جزئيا من الديانات الوثنية السابقة، أو أن الديانات التي سبقت المسيحيه، قد أثرت فيها في بعض الطقوس والرموز والافكار والتعاليم وما الى ذلك.   

هناك الكثير من الردود على ذلك، ويمكن بسهولة دحض هذه الافكار وتنفنيدها، ولكن، المستغرب في الموضوع ان الاخوة المسلمون، لا زالوا يقومون بنشر هذه الافكار، وليس الوثنيين او الملحدين!!!!  لا بل ان الاخوة المسلمين متهمين بأنهم بنقل هذه الافكار قد جعلوا الوثنيين والملحدين اولياء لهم بهذه المواضيع!!!!  لن ندخل في مدى صحة هذه المنقولة،  ولكن سنركز على جانب قد اهمله بعض المسيحين في النقاش، وسأختصره بسؤال الاخوة المسلمين، والذين يعتقدون بدون ادنى شك ان المسيحيه متأثرة من الديانات الوثنية السابقة....

نسال التالي:-



1.	كيف اتصل المسيحين المتأثرين بالوثنية بهذه الديانات؟
2.	ما هي الاسباب وراء قبول هؤلاء لهذه الافكار الغريبه عن اليهودية؟  لماذا قبلوا بهذه المعتقدات الدينية، وعليه، ترجموا السيد المسيح حسب هذه الافكار؟ 
3.	هل كان هناك موانع لصدهم عن قبول هذه الافكار؟
4.	هل كان هناك جهات عامة او رسيمة لفحص وتدقيق هذه المعتقدات الوثنية التي قد تساعد بمنع انتشار هذه الافكار من قبل المجتمع المسيحي الاولي حتى ولو اقتبسها بعض المسيحين؟
5.	ماذا يقول التاريخ والادب والاثار التي بحوزتنا عن المبادىء ووجهات النظر التي قبلوها؟

يهمني جدا ان يقوم الاخوة المسلمين بتطبيق هذه الاسئلة على كتّاب العهد الجيد مثل متى، مرقص، لوق، يوحنا وبولس.

بإنتظار الرودود

تيحاتي للجميع


------------

***	 الذي يقرأ ويفهم سيحاورني...
	والذي يقرأ ولا يفهم سيشتمني...
	والذي لا يقرأ ولا يفهم... سينتصر عليّ
*


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2008)

شوف الصفحات القليلة هذه ترد على كم شبهة

اولا شبهة الناسخ و المنسوخ المزعومة في الكتاب المقدس
ثانيا شبهة اصالة قصة الزانية
ثالثا التشابه المزعوم بين المسيحية و العقائد الاخرى الذي وحده يرد على شبهات كثيرة

فعلا العلم نور


----------



## end (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العقاد يرد على شبهة تشابه المسيحية و اديان اخرى*

*نسيتم الجزء الخاص ب ( اصل الاناجيل ) * الصفحة الاولى ايضا


فبالرغم من سيادة نظرية تأخر كتابة الاناجيل النقدية في عصر العقاد , الا انه يؤكد ان التطابق بين هذه الاناجيل يؤكد وحده الوحي الصادرة عنه , فلو سلم بتأخر كتابة الاناجيل , فانه يثبت وحدة اصلها السماوي القديم ...*


----------



## end (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العقاد يرد على شبهة تشابه المسيحية و اديان اخرى*

*تمام يا اخوة
هذه هي الشبهة و قد تفضل الزميل بقلها كما هي باكاذيبها حتى, و اقرأوا رد العقاد عليها بعد ذلك في اول الصفحة*


----------



## enass (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العقاد يرد على شبهة تشابه المسيحية و اديان اخرى*

*كتير حلو

اكيد الاسلام والمسلميين عم بلعونو 

لانو اللي بفكر ضد تعاليمهن ودينهن*


----------



## ana_more (24 يونيو 2008)

بجد ربنا يباركك انا كل شوية بنبهر بأبناء ربنا اللى بيستعملهم علشان ينوروا بصيرة  الاخرين ومنهم انا برضوا


----------



## 11helena (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: العقاد يرد على شبهة تشابه المسيحية و اديان اخرى*



enass قال:


> *كتير حلو
> 
> اكيد الاسلام والمسلميين عم بلعونو
> 
> لانو اللي بفكر ضد تعاليمهن ودينهن*



نحن لا نلعن أحد و لا نسب أحد نحن نحاول أن نصل الى الحقيقة لا أكثر يا أخي العزيز الأفضل لك و لي أن تكون كتابيا ولا تكن ملحدا لا كتاب لك 

والسلام على من أتبع الهدى


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2008)

الرجاء الالتزام بالموضوع
اي سؤال جديد خارج عن الموضوع يُطرح في موضوع منفصل
اي رد خارج سيُحذف


----------



## صوت الرب (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: العقاد يرد على شبهة تشابه المسيحية و اديان اخرى*

يبدو أن الكتاب مهم جدا
تقريبا قرأت الصفحات و فهمت أمور جديدة
الرب يباركك عزيزي end على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## حسام الشرقاوى (13 يوليو 2008)

كويس والله 

انى لاقيت حد قال كلمة حلوة فى حق مسلم


----------

